# Retics



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Throwing springs into the retic tank this afternoon and was blown away when I glimpsed this! They've only been in the viv a couple of weeks.










Grabbed the camera and got a quick shot through the glass. Twenty mins later a much smaller tad was being deposited - I put some petri dishes quickly in the viv which were of course completely ignored. I'm convinced that the tads have been put into the brom axils and I now need to decide whether to leave them in situ and see what happens or remove and raise them.

What do you think - anyone left retics to it succesfully? I would appreciate any thoughts.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, that did not take long huh!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome photo Marcus.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

here is a thought! put me on the list.


Congrats


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

that looks like a big healthy tad


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice!
If it was me, I'd let the parents take care of them. They obviously know what they're doing, and they got their act together pretty quick.

If it doesn't work out, I'm thinking you'll have plenty more tads to pull and raise -

best of luck, and beautiful pix!

kristi


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

You know, I've had a couple pop up in viv over the years but I never seen any feeder eggs laid for the tads, nor have I seen any pictures of food eggs in with a reticulata tad. I'm not saying they don't raise their young with food eggs, just never seen it.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

hows cows! i knew them and their tads were small but that takes up like his whole back! lol... thats wild...... great shot


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Some of the people with the most success with retics have always recommended to me pulling the eggs/tads and raising them myself at cooler temperatures than in viv temps. We know that retics like to be kept a little warmer, but when you cool the tads down it takes them longer to morph out, but usually morph out quite a bit bigger. When tads are raised in viv at the warmer temperatures they typically morph out quite a bit smaller....

In the end, your choice. Awesome shot by the way


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Deng thats a bruiser of a tad. Congrats! =)


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I have had more luck with letting the tads morph out in the tank than raising them in a cup. Like Chris mentioned, I've never seen feeder eggs in the cups with the tads, although I've seen them deposit multiple tads in a cup and subsequently one big one survives.

The ones that have failed to thrive mostly did so under 4 months of age, it seems once they past that period of time they do well. Not sure if anyone else has seen this or not.

Mine seem to breed sporadically and not at the same times every year. One of my pairs likes to deposit tads on the tank walls where the algae grows thick and it stays wet all the time. Really odd.

Eric


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Also had1 of the best breeders I ever knew toell me he used a little liver 1 or 2 times while raising the tads which improved his viability rate dramatically. I don't know how he used it so i would not recomment it however it tells me protein is very important in their diet, I must or should be offered to some degree.
I am also an advocate of parent raised retics, my experience is they do best that way....with limited production.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

sktdvs said:


> Deng thats a bruiser of a tad. Congrats! =)


LOL I thought that too, it looks like he's carrying a frying pan on his back.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to have a 67% success rate getting froglets to the 4 month mark from pulled tads.

In the past year I've gone to a 95% success rate (35/37 from 3 pairs total). The changes I've made in husbandry include switching to Repashy ICB, feeding a high quality & high animal protein staple (Spectrum food) and rearing the babies in groups of 4-5 on flourite/infield conditioner covered with 3+ inches of leaf litter.

EDIT
I should also say that the pairs take two or three months off after laying 8-10 eggs.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Aurotaenia said:


> rearing the babies in groups of 4-5 on flourite/infield conditioner covered with 3+ inches of leaf litter.


You're talking about froglets at this point, right Chris?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Correct. Baby frogs, not tadpoles.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris - Can I ask what specific Spectrum Fish Food you are feeding?? Is it the Thera or the Marine?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I use the community fish formula. UPC 87916 40308

But I think any of the sinking pellets would work.


----------

